# Changing from for sale to sold



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi, my name is Ronald from Germany and I am new here.

I offered a Hopper as FS, now the hopper is sold and I don`t find a way how to move the offer to the sold section or how to change the title.

Thank for an advice.

Kind regards

Ronald


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

See post #58.

But if youre using tapatalk you might mot be able to do it??

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31801-For-sale-but-actually-SOLD/page6&highlight=sale+sold

Ive reported it as sold







,, it should get moved now anyway


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Mods can move items to Sold

However, under the new way of doing things, items marked as [For Sale] can be updated to [sold] by the seller

They are not moved to Sold automatically


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi, thanks a lot. I am not using tapatalk. But the hopper I have sold has been moved to "sold" just now. May be the Mods have done it.


----------

